# Opinions on Hypnotherapy



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I am about to be 31. I have dealt with this anxiety disorder all my life. The past year has been rough because I have also went through a divorce. So, being alone most of the time has been rough at times. Panic attacks are also a factor right now. 

Anyway, I have over the course of 12 years I have been to 3 different therapists and been on Prozac, Lexapro, Wellbutrin, Zanax, etc. Honestly, i have never felt that I have really gotten the help I need. I feel like I am putting a bandage on the problem instead of trying to solve it, and figure out what is really going on.

So, I have been researching hypnotherapy. We are suppose to have an excellent treatment facility with a couple of hours of where I live.

I am just curious to anyone else's experience with this form of treatment. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

floyd_bellsouth said:


> Well, I am about to be 31. I have dealt with this anxiety disorder all my life. The past year has been rough because I have also went through a divorce. So, being alone most of the time has been rough at times. Panic attacks are also a factor right now.
> 
> Anyway, I have over the course of 12 years I have been to 3 different therapists and been on Prozac, Lexapro, Wellbutrin, Zanax, etc. Honestly, i have never felt that I have really gotten the help I need. I feel like I am putting a bandage on the problem instead of trying to solve it, and figure out what is really going on.
> 
> ...


its fantastic if you go tothe right therapist. i went to see 3 different hypnotherapists years ago and they were all useless but wot i found works is finding a therapist who beleives in combining hypnosis, timeline therapy and most importantly nlp. these therapist have been trained by the best and know exactly what they are doing.

i love hypnosis


----------



## jackarandarainbow (Sep 27, 2008)

hello, my son is having hypnotherapy for social phobia at the moment. he doesn't know if it works, he's only just had his second session and he says there is something really nice about it, not least of which is that any painful incidents from the past which bear on your anxiety are processed by the therapist while you are under, so you don't actually feel it so consciously.


I found with nlp that it doesn't work much with your feelings, you have your brain stuffed with all these new messages but your heart is kind of empty, which might not suit everyone. Hypnotherapy is better because it deals with your head as well as your heart.

Jackaranda Rainbow


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I just completed my first session a few days ago. Honestly, I felt like it was a waste of time at first. I am really trying to keep an open mind, and continue with the sessions. On a good note, over the past few days I have noticed that I am having no problems going to sleep at night. So, if nothing else it is very relaxing and the CD session is helping me at night. 

Not much to report on the anxiety side of it yet, but maybe I will see some improvement there.


----------

